# Solved: Windows 95 install stops



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I was trying to install Windows 95 on a dated computer with 486 66 MHz CPU, 1.2 GB hard drive. I booted up on the provided floppy, ran fdisk to set active partition, rebooted and formated the drive. I start installing Windows 95 from the CD and it does routine check, start setup wizard, licence agreement. Then a small black box appears about the middle of the monitor screen and the hour glass appears but nothing happens after that. I think the small black box in where a message is supposed to appear about initializing or something but it just sits there. 
Any body know what this problem is?


----------



## aric49 (Apr 25, 2004)

mwredt said:


> I was trying to install Windows 95 on a dated computer with 486 66 MHz CPU, 1.2 GB hard drive. I booted up on the provided floppy, ran fdisk to set active partition, rebooted and formated the drive. I start installing Windows 95 from the CD and it does routine check, start setup wizard, licence agreement. Then a small black box appears about the middle of the monitor screen and the hour glass appears but nothing happens after that. I think the small black box in where a message is supposed to appear about initializing or something but it just sits there.
> Any body know what this problem is?


Hmmm... Trickey..... I never really installed windows 95 before... I would boot from a windows 98 floppy. The windows 98 floppy is what i use for all my Operating System installation needs. It has really good CD DOS drivers.

http://bootdisk.com

Download the windows 98 bootdisk, When it asks you put in a floppy to format, dont put in your win95 disk. Make a secondary one incase you need the win 95 one.

You can try that if you like, however i dont know if it would solve your problem. Just a technique that I`m throwing out there.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I tried using the Windows 98 boot disk, same result. I had another 486 DX2 CPU so I exchanged them, same result. Any other suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## aric49 (Apr 25, 2004)

**IDEA** 

Is your pc a custom brand or is it a name brand??? If its a name brand such as HP, go to the makers website of your computer. Usually they have a search engine that you can search for products. Find your product. They usually have a drivers and downloads section.

What i want you to do is download the utility that they have to flash your BIOS. Then find the utility that they have to Update your BIOS. Be sure to read the directions for each VERY carefully. If you power off your pc at any time during this, the results may be very very terrible.


----------



## aric49 (Apr 25, 2004)

Out of curriosity... how much ram do you have???


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I have 16 MB of ram in the computer. My Using Windows 95 book says the requirement for ram is 4MB (8 MB recommended, 16 MB preferred)


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

A quick follow up. I had some memory on hand so installed some so the computer has 32 MB and it did the same thing.


----------



## aric49 (Apr 25, 2004)

Did you try flashing and updating the BIOS? 

Sorry it takes so long to reply, But i have to go to school!


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

I am not familiar with flashing the BIOS. On the screen at boot up mine is listed as Award Modular BIOS 4.50G (7-27-94-EFAR-EC802G-B-2C403D31-00). I went to the Award (Phoenix) web site and it said for a BIOS upgrade I would have to contact my motherboard manufacturer directly. I don't know who the manufacturer is. I did find a site called Bios-Drivers.com at www.bios-drivers.com and for Award it lists 262 drivers but I don't know which if any of these is an upgrade for my motherboard BIOS. 
Can you offer any suggestions?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

mwredt said:


> I tried using the Windows 98 boot disk, same result. I had another 486 DX2 CPU so I exchanged them, same result. Any other suggestions? Anyone?


95 cannot be booted from a 98 boot disk, you must use a 95 disk.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi mwredt,

In your position, i would copy the cab files to HD using dos,
and run it from there.

You will need the product key for a fresh install.

John


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

It would be useful to run Belarc Advisor, a free program that will dig up internal facts about your computer and the software installed. (Your processor, mother board, drives, attachments, programs installed , etc.)

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I dunno if Belarc would run without 95 or 98 installed,
i think it needs a browser to run ...

John


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

From: http://malektips.com/95wiu0001p.html



> Are you trying to install Win95, only to have it stop after getting past the EULA (End-User License Agreement)? Does this crash involve a black block appearing on the installation screen? If so, you probably have virus-protection enabled in the BIOS setup. It needs to be disabled in order to install Win95, as Win95 modifies the hard drive boot record.


Tapeuup said:


> 95 cannot be booted from a 98 boot disk, you must use a 95 disk.


A 98se boot disk will work just fine for installing 95


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, could be.
I forgot about the virus protection in the bios,
it can usually be turned off easily.

you might have it there stoner.

John


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Stoner, have you ever done this?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Tapeuup said:


> Stoner, have you ever done this?


Yes.


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

John1,
I turned off the virus protection in the BIOS and then my install went okay. Thanks.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Well, my name's not john1, but you're welcome anyway


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Good call there Stoner !

John


----------



## mwredt (Mar 22, 2005)

Sorry I got the handle wrong but many thanks to all who helped.


----------

